# Mouse not seamless with FreeBSD as a virtualbox guest



## seattlevic (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm new to FreeBSD, and have been running Ubuntu for years. Since I pretty much got my computing start using BSD on mainframes in the 70's, I thought I'd try it out in virtualbox.

So I'm running the latest VB (4.1.4) under Ubuntu 11.10 and downloaded FreeBSD 8.2 then loaded Gnome2. After making the required entries into rc.conf and xorg.conf, I was able to resize the VB window and was very happy about that. However I don't get a seamless mouse between the host and guest, meaning that once the mouse is captured in the guest, I have to hit the right ctrl key to escape to the host. Anybody have a solution to that?

The other question I have is if you can run one of the guest additions that are updated with each virtualbox verion as with linux that is sometimes necessary for resizing and mouse integration. I don't know if it'd be solaris or some other version they may have available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2011)

Install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.  Can't recall if the mouse entry is required in xorg.conf, but it won't hurt.  Here's the whole file I use.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier   "X.org Configured"
        Option       "DontZap" "Off"
        Option       "AIGLX" "On"
        InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice  "Mouse1"
        Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group 0
        Mode  0660
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse1"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
EndSection
```


----------



## seattlevic (Oct 8, 2011)

wblock, it worked; thank you!  Now I have both resizing and seamless guest/host mouse integration.


----------



## SergeGagnon (Feb 20, 2013)

I know that this post is a little bit old, but I reply just for the record.
This information is still valuable at the time of this comment. I'm using FreeBSD as a guest OS with VirtualBox 4.2.8 on Windows 8.

I had the same problem than the owner of this thread. 
Information from wblock@ made my mouse and keyboard functional when I start X with virtualbox.

Thanks,

Serge


----------

